# USA can't make SciFi ????



## padders (Nov 5, 2000)

So what sci-fi shows are actually made in the USA anymore? The three most popular ones at the moment i would say:

Stargate - Canada
Andromeda - Canada
Farscape - Australia

I guess Star Trek Voyager is USA, X-files where is that? Still, the three most recent shows to start (the above ones) are all being made outside the USA, what's going on i wonder ???


----------



## MythingLink (Nov 5, 2000)

Money.  We're all money hungry here so we charge more for things than other countries do. 

Cheers,


----------



## whisperpoe (Nov 5, 2000)

*money money money*

LOL MythingLink, that is so true on a number of things. Just look at NAFTA. Let's import everything so that some little 12 year old in Mexico can make it for 1.00 a week and then sell it here for 52.00. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 politics.


----------



## padders (Nov 5, 2000)

na, economics


----------



## MythingLink (Nov 5, 2000)

How does one separate money from economics? 

X-Files first went to Canada because it was cheaper to make their shows ... they didn't have to pay the high prices for personnel that the unions here in the states ask.  In fact if I remember correctly, they weren't limited to only using union members in their crew either.

Cheers,


----------



## padders (Nov 5, 2000)

one aspect of economics is the influence money has in a market system, but money does not = economics. You can have an economics of a command economy that does not have money in it.

good on the x-files. You would think that the most advanced market economy in the world would not have such a probelm with labour unions as you do. In the UK they are hardly a feature any more in all but the public sectors and even there have a realtivily minor influence.


----------



## missferal (Nov 5, 2000)

*The economics of it all.*

Right now the Aussie dollar is pretty low against the US greenback. 
$5.00 USD will net you $9.50 AUD almost double and financial guru's are not predicting a change any time soon. 
What better way to make your budget stretch further than taking you money and getting the most you can for it. 
I only wish I had the same options at the supermarket.


----------



## MythingLink (Nov 6, 2000)

Yeah having those same options at the market would be a great thing, wouldn't it?

Unions - here's hoping that the proposed writer's strike doesn't occur.  

The timing might not affect SG1 as much as the rest of the shows we all dearly love to watch and it won't affect Andromeda because they've taken that into consideration in their writing now, but those others ...

Cheers,


----------



## padders (Nov 6, 2000)

what the %*Â£$ is this doing in the moderator zone? I am sure i put it in chit chat.. um.... weird.. not first time this has happened.. bug alert!


----------



## MythingLink (Nov 6, 2000)

Either that or you're on some really nasty drugs. 

Cheers,


----------



## padders (Nov 6, 2000)

probably too much caffeine


----------



## MythingLink (Nov 7, 2000)

Speaking as someone who has been a coffee addict for #$@%@# years, there is never too much caffeine. 

Cheers,


----------



## Dan Jones (Feb 1, 2016)

There is always too much caffeine.


----------



## tinkerdan (Feb 1, 2016)

Way to bump an old post!

Sixteen years ago they were talking about this- seems like it could be yesterday.


----------



## Dan Jones (Feb 1, 2016)

I was just testing something out...


----------



## DrMclony (Feb 2, 2016)

DG Jones said:


> I was just testing something out...


You've been studying cyber-necromancy? Impressive time frame!


----------



## Mad Alice (Feb 14, 2016)

Does it really flavour the making of a show that much? Where its made? These are sets


----------



## J Riff (Feb 14, 2016)

Much cheaper to farm it out up north. AND - popular sure doesn't equate with 'good' here... )


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 15, 2016)

Yes and no.


----------



## lynnfredricks (Feb 28, 2016)

My understanding is that a lot of companies film in British Columbia especially because of favorable tax credits. Vancouver BC especially has a lot of production talent.  What's a little disturbing is seeing a location in one show only to see the location again in another. Also, there's no shortage of great acting talent in Canada.


----------



## Khuratokh (Feb 28, 2016)

lynnfredricks said:


> My understanding is that a lot of companies film in British Columbia especially because of favorable tax credits. Vancouver BC especially has a lot of production talent.  What's a little disturbing is seeing a location in one show only to see the location again in another. Also, there's no shortage of great acting talent in Canada.


Check out "every frame a painting" on YouTube.  He's done a piece called "Vancouver never plays itself" about this very phenomenen.

Except of course for Continuüm, which is actually set in Vancouver.


----------



## logan_run (Mar 3, 2016)

It  is cheaper to film in Canada.


----------

